# Nagelneues Notebook wacht ohne konkrete Aktion aus dem Ruhezustand auf.



## netheral (26. Oktober 2012)

Nabend,

gerade könnte ich mein nagelneues Lenovo Thinkpad Edge (Windows 7) schon an die Wand schmeißen: Bald wird es eh, von alleine abrauchen, da es heute von alleine aus dem Ruhezustand aufgewacht ist und eine gewisse Temperatur hatte, da ich es über längere Zeit im Rucksack trug.

Normalerweise verstehe ich die Energieoptionen von Windows 7 so:
Ruhezustand: Der PC speichert seinen aktuellen Zustand auf der HDD und fährt sich herunter. Erst durch das Drücken des Power-Buttons fährt er wieder hoch, lädt den Zustand ein und steht dann wieder zur verfügung.
Energiesparen: Der PC belässt seinen aktuellen Zustand im Ram, sobald man ihn zuklappt und fährt beim Öffnen sehr schnell wieder hoch.

Nur leider will das Notebook nicht so, wie ich will. Gestern habe ich es neu bekommen und auch diese Funktionen getestet. Es fuhr im Ruhezustand perfekt herunter und startete erst bei einem Druck auf den Power-Button wieder.
Heute in der Uni stellte ich wie o.g. schockiert fest, das das Notebook im Rücksack, wo es garnicht aufklappen kann, aus dem Ruhezustand - also es war komplett technisch aus - aufgewacht ist.

Nun habe ich mehrfach versucht, den PC in den Ruhezustand zu schicken. Nach dem Zuklappen und Öffnen ist das Gerät wieder an... 
Aus gutem Grund will ich es so aber nicht.

Im Bios habe ich eigentlich nur umgestellt, dass die F-Tasten ohne drücken der FN-Taste ihre Standardbelegung haben und sowohl die Kamera als auch das eingebaute Mikrofon ausgeschaltet - man kennt ja die Storries, wo jemand durch die vermeindlich softwareseitig deaktivierte Kamera beobachtet wurde. Unter Windows habe ich an den Einstellungen nichts geändert und vor allem von gestern auf heute auch nicht. Wie gesagt, gestern tat das Notebook noch, was es sollte.
Zudem habe ich riesige Probleme mit den Energieoptionen aus der Lenovo eigenen Software: Die Einstellungen werden nicht gespeichert.

Nunja... wenn ich das nicht gelöst bekomme, wird mir das Notebook wohl irgendwann im Rucksack verrecken...

Hat da jemand einen Trick?

Vielen Dank. 

netheral


----------



## fadade (26. Oktober 2012)

netheral schrieb:


> Ruhezustand: Der PC speichert seinen aktuellen Zustand auf der HDD und fährt sich herunter.


richtig


netheral schrieb:


> Erst durch das Drücken des Power-Buttons fährt er wieder hoch


falsch


netheral schrieb:


> Energiesparen: Der PC belässt seinen aktuellen Zustand im Ram, sobald man ihn zuklappt und


 richtig


netheral schrieb:


> fährt [aus dem standby] beim Öffnen sehr  schnell wieder hoch.


falsch

Das kann man heute auch mit Zeitgebern konfigurieren. Sprich, nach soundsoviel Minuten fährst du bitte einfach so wieder hoch.

Welche (möglichst genau) Lenovo-Software verwendest du denn für die Energieeinstellungen? Ich habe bei meinem Gerät den Think Vantage Powersaver Version 6 oder so ähnlich. Hatte neulich eine neuere Version probiert und die war einfach nur grottenschlecht, also back to the roots 
Allerdings kann man dort halt auch nicht alles einstellen!
Die Zeitgeber erreichst du soweit ich weiß explizit nur über Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> Energieoptionen -> bei irgendeinem (am besten dem aktiven) Plan auf "Energieeinstellungen ändern" klicken -> Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern -> so und *jetzt *bist du bei den Einstellungen 
Dort in den kleinen Fenster kannst du mal unter dem Punkt Energie sparen die Einstellung zeitgeber zur Aktivierung zulassen deaktivieren. Den hybriden Standbymodus würde ich auch immer deaktivieren; je mehr Features man aktiviert, desto eher gibt es mal Komplikationen 

Darüber hinaus kann es sein, dass deine (W-)LAN-Adapter nicht richtig deaktiviert werden bzw. Wake On LAN aktiv bleibt. Sobald du dann irgendein spezielleres Netzwerkpaket empfängst schaltet sich das Gerät ein. Das muss man dann aber wieder woanders einstellen, kann ich dir - falls gewünscht - auch noch schreiben. Aber probier erstmal obiges bzw. schau mal nach, was da steht.

Edit: Okay, da es gestern noch funktionierte könnte es an einem update liegen, was eine Einstellung geändert hat. Hast du das Gerät auch schon einmal ganz normal runtergefahren und neugestartet?


----------



## netheral (26. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Hmm, bei deinem 2. falsch muss ich sagen, dass ich das schon getestet habe - aus dem Energiesparmodus (wo alles im Ram ist) fährt er bei mir blitzschnell wieder hoch, da er ja nicht aus ist und alles noch aus dem RAM laden kann. Aber naja, ich habe gelesen, dass man es eben nicht verwenden soll, da der PC dann relativ schnell wieder aufwacht. Aber aus dem Ruhezustand dauert es schon eine Minute, da er ja erstmal die HDD auslesen muss.

Ich habe währenddessen mal weitergetestet: Ja, dieses Wake On LAN war drin: Jetzt nicht mehr -> im Bios sowie im Gerätemanager gekillt, für LAN und auch WLAN. Das kann also den PC nie wieder booten lassen.
Vielleicht war das ja irgend ein ungesichertes WLAN, das der Knecht beim rumtragen durch die Stadt empfangen hat, weil irgend jemand diesen Befehl zum Aufwachen gesendet hat... 

Die Optionen mit den Zeitgebern ich ebenfalls deaktiviert - das war aber schon aus.

Die Lenovo-Software für die Energieoptionen habe ich heute bereits deinstalliert, da ich dachte, es käme daher.
Welche Version davon kannst du empfehlen? Kann man jede noch bei Lenovo beziehen? Meine übernahm Einstellungen nicht.

"Ruhezustand: Erst durch das Drücken des Power-Buttons fährt er wieder hoch" -> "Falsch"
Habe ich dich da richtig verstanden, dass das normal ist, dass der PC sowohl unter "Energie sparen" (alles im Ram) und "Ruhezustand" (PC aus, Zustand auf HDD) durch ein Aufklappen wieder aufwacht?
Genau das im Ruhezustand stört mich nämlich. Ich habe nicht die größte Lust, dass durch eine Erschütterung oder irgend etwas der PC im Rucksack leicht aufklappt, anspringt und durchbrennt, da er überhitzt.
Aber wenn du mir bestätigen kannst, dass das normal ist, muss ich wohl mit dem Risiko leben oder die Möhre herunterfahren. Und dann wäre damit das Thema ja schon fast erledigt.
Maus (auch USB) sowie gehacke auf der Tastatur lassen ihn ja auch kalt, sodass er eigentlich nur noch durch ein Aufklappen starten würde.

Falls das mit dem "Ruhezustand - Aufllappen - Geht an" so normal sein sollte, werde ich das Gerät jetzt am WE mal beobachten, wie es sich verhält. Wenn es nicht mehr an geht, lag es wohl an dem LAN und das Thema ist damit durch. Falls das nicht so normal ist: Wie stellt man es ab?  Habe mich damit noch nie beschäftigt, da ich meinen PC eigentlich entweder an oder aus habe - Energiesparmaßnahmen sind dort nicht aktiv. Daher habe ich was das angeht so viel Erfahrungen wie ein Fünfjähriger unter Excel.


----------



## fadade (26. Oktober 2012)

okay, also erstmal sorry, ich hätte etwas deutlicher sein sollen. Deine Grundüberlegungen zu Standby (Zustand wird im RAM gespeichert) und Ruhezustand (Zustand wird auf HDD gespeichert und benötigt dann natürlich länger zum starten) sind richtig. Nur wie/wann sich das Gerät anschaltet ist eben nicht nur an das Öffnen/drücken vom Power-Button gebunden. So meinte ich das.

Mit dem Wake on LAN beziehe ich mich jetzt konkret auf Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk und Internet -> netzwerk-und Fregabecenter -> Adaptereinstellungen ändern (oben links) -> Rechtsklick auf LAN/WLAN-Adapter und _Eigentschaften _wählen -> Konfigurieren (oben rechts) -> 
1) dann dort im Reiter Energieverwaltung, sollte bei allen das Kästchen "Computer kann das Gerät aussschalten .." aktiviert sein und
2) im Reiter _Erweitert _gibt es in der Liste weiter unten immer diverse Einträge zu "Wake on [EREIGNIS]". Und die kannst du mal alle deaktivieren.
Ob das dieselben Funktionen wie in deinem BIOS sind weiß ich nicht. In meinem BIOS gibts dazu leider nichts.

Soweit ich weiß konnte man auch irgendwo einstellen, ob das gerät aus dem Ruhezustand aufwachen darf, wenn der Displaydeckel geöffnet wird ... aber wo das war weiß ich nicht mehr 
Ich habe mir jetzt folgendes angewöhnt (*u.a.*, da ich eine SSD habe):
- Ruhezustand deaktiveren und die Datei dazu löschen
- Energiesparen zwar erlauben aber an- *und *ausschalten muss manuell von *mir *geschehen.

Sprich ich nutze den Ruhezustand einfach nicht mehr, da mein Gerät sowieso nur so 1-3 Stunden (wenn überhaupt) temporär aus ist und ich das mit Standby ohne großen Kapazitätsverlust vom Akku abdecken kann.

Zur Lenovo-Software: Ich lade meine Setup-Datei gleich mal hoch. Die sollte dann auf jedem neuren Lenovo-gerät laufen, sofern der entsprechende Powersaver-Treiber installiert ist (lade ich einfach mal mit hoch  ). Welches Gerät hast du eigentlich? Eines aus der T-Reihe?

Meine aktuellen Einstellungen, wie es bei mir funktioniert kann ich dir auchmal zukommen lassen (allerdings erst in der Woche wieder) wenn du möchtest 


Edit: Sooo, hier der Link zu den beiden Dateien: http://ul.to/yq93wsev. Mit der Software mache ich das immer und es funktioniert auch alles ordentlich. Ich konzentriere mich aber auch immer nur auf einen Energiesparplan, u.a. aus weiter oben genantem Grund. Möglicherweise ist es bei dir auch einfach ein sonstiges Treiberproblem ?!?!


----------



## netheral (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir, werde dann jetzt mal googlen, ob und wo man einstellen kann, was das Ding beim Aufklappen machen soll.

Mit dem Wake on Lan habe ich sowohl im Bios als auch da wo du es mir beschrieben hast abgedreht. Wenn es jetzt noch von alleine anspringt, weiss ich auch nicht mehr. 

So schlimm scheint es mit dem Deckel auch nicht zu sein. Habe es mal in der Tasche (einfaches Sleeve) versucht, zu öffnen. Geht nicht, das Ding ist zu stramm zu in dem Teil. Wenn es dann noch im Rucksack liegt, ist vorbei mit dem Öffnen.

Die Angst bleibt da natürlich immernoch. Aber wird wohl nicht so schlimm sein - in der Uni rennen alle im "Energie Sparen" rum. Jedenfalls haben die ihr Notebook nach dem Öffnen binnen 10 Sekunden voll bereit - also werden sie das wohl nutzen. Dann kanns ja so schädlich nicht sein. Sind ja auch viele IT'ler, die wohl auch Ahnung davon haben, was sie mit den Dingern anfangen.


----------



## fadade (26. Oktober 2012)

Jo, wie gesagt, ich hatte das anfangs auch und es hat wirklich auch genervt. Irgendwann habe ich es dann hinbekommen, nachdem ich haufenweise Kram deaktiviert habe etc. und dann habe ich es auch so gelassen; und jetzt gehts^^

Üblicherweise sollte es sich auch wirklich im Rucksack nicht starten durch das sehr geringe "öffnen vom Display". Das wird wohl tatsächlich einfach nur eine Einstellungssache sein oder ggf. ein Wackler dort im Sensor ...

Soso, bei euch nutzen sie auch überwiegend den Standby? Dann fühle ich mich ja eigentlich bestätigt 
Aber wenn es wirklich "schlimm" ist oder partout nicht geht, kannst du dich selbstverständlich immer noch melden.


----------



## netheral (27. Oktober 2012)

Scheinbar kann man es bei meinem Modell nicht einstellen. Ich habe gestern, weil ich es partu nicht will, dass er nur durchs Öffnen aus dem Ruhezustand kommt, gestern nochmal das Gerät auf den Auslieferungszustand zurückgesetzt - Problem noch immer da. Ist also wohl kein Bug, sondern ein Feature.

Ätzend. Da kann ich ja nur drauf warten, bis mir das Ding in der Tasche durch einen Schlenker oder ähnliches leicht aufklappt, angeht und gegrillt wird... Habe jetzt schon 5 Std. gegoogelt und finde zu dem Thema nichts.
Vereinzelnd Probleme, aber keine Lösung dazu.
Muss ich wohl mit leben und jedes Mal hoffen, dass mir das Schicksal gnädig ist. Oder alle 5 Minuten nachprüfen, ob das Ding aus oder an ist. 


Was mich aber gerade *schier rasend* macht ist, dass mir Lenovo bei gekaufter 1-Jahres-Garantie und einem 3 Tage alten Notebook nur noch 306 (statt 362) Tage Garantie zugesteht. Laut Garantiecheck ebenfalls: Ende August nächsten Jahres läuft die Garantie aus. *Ich frage mich, was so eine ******* soll bei einem läppischen Jahr Garantie...* Wenn 1 Jahr Garante, dann bitte auch ein ganzes Jahr und nicht nur 10 Monate.
Da geht mir mal ausnamsweise nicht das Notebook im Rucksack sondern das Messer in der Tasche auf. Der Lenovo Support ist ja auch herrlich abschreckend verkompliziert mit Anmeldung hier, Anmeldung da, fast komplett auf Englisch und Bussiness getrimmt. 

Gerade beginne ich dabei, den Kauf so richtig zu bereuhen. Ich wette, dass mir nächstes Jahr Anfang Oktober das Gerät kaputt geht, das ich noch kein Jahr habe und Lenovo dann die Garantie verweigert...


----------



## fadade (27. Oktober 2012)

Hast du das Gerät bei dir zu Hause eigentlich mal in den Ruhezustand geschickt,  zugeklappt und einfach mal ein paar Stunden stehen gelassen? Wenn es dann angeht wird es nämlich wohl nichts mit dem Display zu tun haben ...

Die Lenovo-Garantie ist tatsächlich recht kurz (in der Standard-Variante). Das Upgrade auf 2,3,5, ... Jahre mit zahlreichen Zusatz"serviceleistungen" ist dagegen eigentlich ganz okay, auch wenn es dann mehr kostet.



netheral schrieb:


> einem 3 Tage alten Notebook


 Schonmal daran gedacht das Gerät zurückzusenden und umtauschen zu lassen bzw. ein gleiches Gerät woanders zu bestellen? Geht ja bis 14 nach Erhalt der Ware 

Wie gesagt, ich habe es bei meinem Thinkpad Edge E320 bzw. E330 hinbekommen und daher vermute ich mal, dass es bei dir auch irgendwie eingestellt werden kann. Denn meine Erfahrungen mit Lenovo waren bisher durchgehend positiv.
Hast du denn schon einmal den Support von Lenovo deswegen angeschrieben?


----------



## netheral (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich wüsste, wie das ohne 5 Registrierungen und in deutscher Sprache ginge, hätte ich das wohl schon. Derzeit überlege ich in der Tat, das Gerät zurück zu senden. Aber ich würde mich eh für das gleiche wieder entscheiden, weil es einfach von den sonstigen Eigenschaften her perfekt ist.

Ich werde wohl mal beim Händler anfragen, wie ich mit den Problemen umgehen kann. Vielleicht bekommen die ja hin, dass meine Garantie auf ein ganzes Jahr gestellt wird. Wobei Lenovo wohl als Anfangspunkt den Tag nimmt, wo das Gerät bei Notebooksbilliger ankam. Vielleicht, damit die Leute nicht bei anderen Händlern bestellen...

Werde mich dann bis morgen Abend entscheiden und dann, wenn es dazu kommen sollte, morgen sofort die Rücksendung veranlassen.

Danke dir noch einmal für die Hilfe. 

Das mit dem mehrere Stunden im Ruhezustand lassen hatte ich ja schon am Freitag. Das Ding um ca. 12:00 in den Ruhezustand geschickt, um 15:00 zu Hause ging er sofort beim Aufklappen an. Da merkte ich das ja selber.


----------

